# LAD stents are widely patent  ??



## ORTHO1

Multiple stents are noted in the RCA.  They are patent .  LAD stents are widely patent with a large LAD vessel extending around the apex.

What do they mean by stents are patent? Is this a complication and would be coded under the 996.0 - 996.5

As you can tell, have very little cardio coding.
Thanks
jean


----------



## deeva456

Type: Term

Pronunciation: pā′tĕnt

Definitions:
1. Open or exposed.


Synonyms: patulous 

There are a lot of medical dictionary websites available; I find they are very useful for these type of questions. I use them all the time. 

good Luck,

Dolores


----------



## ORTHO1

That's what I've been looking at and there's a lot out there ! Still want to get confused.  Are they saying the stents are open with blood flowing as should be or is this considered a complication of the stent and needs to be replaced?
Thanks


----------



## rpeterson

*Patent Stents*

When the physician says that the stents are widely patent that means that they are wide upen and blood is flowing freely through them. At that point - the patient's chest pain etc... is not being caused by a reocclusion of the stent and if there isn't any other vessels showing occlusion the patient's syptoms may be non cardiac. Your diagnosis code would be the underlying coronary artery disease and the symptoms/findings that brought the patient to the cath lab. Does that make sense?


----------

